# A cat story!



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey guys! I've been thinking about this story for a while and I've decided to share. It's nothing particularly special but I think it's worth relaying all the same.

I'm a senior in college right now. All my life I wanted a cat. When I was little all of my stuff animals were cats. I'd name them, pet them, care for them, etc. These were great but obviously no substitute for the real thing :jump I begged and begged, but was constantly rebuffed with "Your dad's allergic so that won't work!' I suspect that my mom actually just didn't want the added responsibility of caring for a cat in addition to me and my three younger siblings, which is completely understandable (we were and are still a handful sometimes ). We eventually added a house rabbit that is doted on constantly.

Anyways, so I would have gotten a cat on my own when I got my first apartment the second year of college. However, I was still under the impression that my dad was allergic and since I spend thanksgiving and winter holidays at home with my family and was unwilling to separate myself from my hypothetical furbaby for that long I held off. My apartment would have also been unsuitable for a cat or kitten - it was too filled with trash, booze, and parties regularly that it wouldn't have been a healthy environment for a feline. 

So, some time passes and I'm about to start my senior year. I moved into a house with four other of my friends. It's about three times as large as my apartment and we are much more vigilant about keeping it clean. So I got it into my head that I might be able to live with a cat there, a prospect my housemates all enthusiastically supported. Still, I could not though, because I didn't want to provoke my dad's allergies when I went home. Eventually I went home for my birthday in late October. My mom and I were talking about something (don't remember what) when she casually let slip that my family had cat sit for my cousin while she was on vacation and how much my sisters had enjoyed having a cat to play with (my main complaint about our bunny - not very interactive). She ended by saying it would be 'alright' if I decided to get a cat. 

... needless to say my face was frozen in this expression --> :-o for the next ten minutes. When I could contain my shock, I immediately started searching for kittens! I've known I wanted a Himalayan for some time, so with that in mind I was off! Now, finding Jasper is a whole separate story for another time, but suffice to say I got lucky that I found a good breeder that happened to have an available kitten after a long search and speaking to many shady individuals.

So the night before I was to go pick up Jasper rolled around. I was going with my friend that I live with (it was a 5 hour drive). I had every possible thing a young kitten could need unpacked and ready to go. My room had been completely rearranged and kitten proofed, and the rest of the upstairs had been cleaned and prepped. By the time all of this was done, we were exhausted and it was around 10:30 at night. My friends and I were talking about how our house was going to be such a good, safe environment for a cat, especially compared to my old apartment (ha  ). Literally as we are on this subject, there was a scratch on the door  we opened it and what walks in, but a friendly, chirping grey tabby! 

Now, I've never seen Ms. Tabby before or since she decided to grace our house with her presence. She was so friendly and looked so healthy she must have been someone's pet. She strolled all around our house like it was hers, then walked right up to us, and plopped down and started grooming herself in the middle of our living room. She then hopped up, walked to the door, meowed, and went on her merry way. None of us have ever seen her again! It was such marvelous timing considering Jasper came home the next day. Almost as if our house had been given a pre-kitten arrival feline inspection and approval!  I thought that was pretty neat. I always keep my eyes peeled for Ms. Tabby, but I haven't seen her since.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I enjoyed your sweet tale and yes we parents sometimes fib a little or are mistaken.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

cat owner again said:


> I enjoyed your sweet tale and yes we parents sometimes fib a little or are mistaken.


Thank you! It ended up being a bit more of a saga than I intended... I really only meant to tell the last bit when I started typing haha 

Bless you for being a parent. With where I am in my life I can't see that happening for at least 15-20 years given my plans  will just have furchildren until then


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL!!!

"We've got a possible kitten home on X St. Can one of you ladies swing by and check it out?"


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

MowMow said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> "We've got a possible kitten home on X St. Can one of you ladies swing by and check it out?"


Hehe, good to know our house passed with flying colors! 

I've often wondered if the reason Ms. Tabby hasn't visited again is because of Jasper? It makes sense given what I've read of the territoriality of cats. The way she strut right in, inspected the whole space, then decided it was worthy of her presence was so hilarious! Plus, the whole way she scratched at our door to be let in (side note: really odd sound actually, and the reason she got in in the first place - we wanted to see what was making that ruckus on our door! :shock: ) then meowed once sitting in front of the door to be let out seemed like such a routine that it left me quite sure she must have a human trained to do these things haha so I'm not worried about her, more just curious! I've never seen her around the neighborhood, but there's many families versus undergrads where we are so it makes sense that she's a family pet that was probably pretty perturbed to find her new hangout spot was now occupied by a fluffy kitten! :mrgreen:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a lovely cat and a lovely story too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

This is such a sweet story.  It was like a positive omen or blessing from the cat fairy!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys  I feel like it was indeed a blessing from the cat fairy!


----------

